# What's the canadian perch limit to bring home?



## jerryk (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All,
My brother-in-law and I are thinking about trying Lake Simcoe north of Toronto this winter.

Do any of you know the Perch limit (how many we can bring back)?

I heard they lowered it and I'm not going all that way for like 20 fish.

Many Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Last year it was 50 for each day your in Canada so you can bring back 100 for a two day trip. This was my understanding. Been thinking of making the trip also. Last Oct. 2007 I was on a business trip and got 48 in about 3 hours, all over 10 inches. All fishing was from shore. Don't know of a change.


----------



## Bully1950 (Jul 16, 2004)

2 or more days, it's still 100 per person. make sure there's skin on them & you can count them easily.....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

make sure you read all the possession rules,this is for Simcoe

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR_E001335.pdf

this is general rules

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/198219.pdf


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

You may also want to be 1 or 2 fish short of your limit, i know someone that was 1 over and the fine was high!! Beer and counting don't mix:lol:LOL


----------

